
Programming as Translation - old_sound
https://increment.com/internationalization/programming-as-translation/
======
adamnemecek
This is true. Almost all algorithms that you might realistically need have
been implemented, maybe not for your language, platform or architecture.
Programming then boils down to taking it from one context and translating it
to another.

------
m0ther
In my mind Technicians translate. Programmers spend memory, organize
abstractions and choreograph changes. I think the difference between the
nature of programmer and technician work is not discussed often enough; where
programming is a super-set of technician tasks with other, different, tasks
specific to programming. One can get by as a technician, but the real magic of
programming exists outside of technician work.

------
deeplearninganf
I'm somewhat curious how far we could take machine learning translation
techniques to code, not just transpiling but perhaps to LLVM IR, beyond that,
maybe in the backend? I want to write in any language with all my spelling
errors and have it just work.

------
agumonkey
semantic mapping is neat

